
Sanford officer relieved of duty after singing at death metal show in uniform - privacy101
http://www.wftv.com/news/news/local/sanford-officer-relieved-duty-after-singing-death-/npRHT/
======
privacy101
Most cops see no consequences for killing citizens and he gets fired for
singing a song in uniform.

~~~
mindcrime
I don't understand the chief's position at all. I'd trust this guy _more_
after seeing him singing at a death metal show. I think he should be praised
for fostering good community relations, not fired. WTF?

